# Beeindruckender GPU-Pot Teil 2: der8auer zeigt Raptor Slim für Multi-GPU-Systeme



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Dezember 2012)

*Beeindruckender GPU-Pot Teil 2: der8auer zeigt Raptor Slim für Multi-GPU-Systeme*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Beeindruckender GPU-Pot Teil 2: der8auer zeigt Raptor Slim für Multi-GPU-Systeme*

					Nachdem PCGHX-Moderator der8auer schon vor knapp zwei Wochen seinen formvollendeten GPU-Pot Raptor 3 im Forum präsentierte, zeigt er jetzt den Raptor Slim für die Kühlung mit flüssigem Stickstoff für Triple- und Quad-GPU-Systeme. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Beeindruckender GPU-Pot Teil 2: der8auer zeigt Raptor Slim für Multi-GPU-Systeme*


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot Teil 2: der8auer zeigt Raptor Slim für Multi-GPU-Systeme*

Bild 4 XXL USB FTW


----------

